# Milwaukee Zine Fest



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 31, 2009)

The 2009 Milwaukee Zine Fest will be on November 14th at the Falcon Bowl, and I will be there tabling so if you are there you should find me (Dreams of Donuts Zine) and say hi.
Milwaukee Zine Fest 2009


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Oct 31, 2009)

It should be noted that at the same time in the same town the Midwest Trans Youth Conference will be going on. Someone should drag those kids over or at least drop off some radical zines.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh shit I wish I had known this!


----------



## Gypsy Smile (Sep 19, 2010)

Psst.
What is this ZINE FEST you speak of!? I Wanna Know.


----------

